# Organizing flies?



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I stick them in the head liner of my car and just pull out what I need for the day and put it in a small box or just right to my hat brim. Not the most organized way but I don't have room or money for ten to fifteen fly boxes. Oh make sure to de barb before you put them into the headliner or there permanent decorations


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a box for redfish, snook, a small wading box for beach snook, and a tarpon stretcher. The redfish and snook boxes go out each time I fish fly. The tarpon box goes when it is poon time.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a couple different boxes. At the house I use the standard Plano boxes. On the boat I use the foam boxes. I have several differnet ones based on speices. I use the ones with the slits in the foam, not the ones you hook. They hold flies very secure and they seem to last forever. I never put a wet fly back into the box so it doesn't contaminate the box. I give away all my used flies to whomever I am fishing with even if they just got wet once.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

To add the Plano Boxes hold a lot of flies. When I get in a tying kick on one pattern I will tie 4 or 5 variations and stick them in the Plano box. I also use them to hold seasonal patterns for Redfish like Baitfish in the winter that just take up space.


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys this helps a lot. I have quickly outgrown my 2 boxes. One of them is the crappy foam that you stick the flies into an I hate it. I like the ones with slits in them way better. Just don't know why there so much money for nothing


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Thanks guys this helps a lot. I have quickly outgrown my 2 boxes. One of them is the crappy foam that you stick the flies into an I hate it. I like the ones with slits in them way better. Just don't know why there so much money for nothing


Just keep wet or dirty flies out of the box and it will last a good while. I use the $25 and $35 box on this website

http://www.blackflyoutfitters.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=379_211


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

> > Thanks guys this helps a lot. I have quickly outgrown my 2 boxes. One of them is the crappy foam that you stick the flies into an I hate it. I like the ones with slits in them way better. Just don't know why there so much money for nothing
> 
> 
> Just keep wet or dirty flies out of the box and it will last a good while.  I use the $25 and $35 box on this website
> ...


What do you do with your wet or dirty flies? And how come you dont store them in the same box to dry out?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I usually put them in a cup holder. And the leave with whoever I was fishing with. 

Once hook get saltwater on it it starts to corrode. I you put that in your box the other flies with actually start to rust also. You ever put some tackle into storage and find the box a year later and everything is destroyed? If you take everything out of the box and put new stuff into it even the new stuff will rust. For some of my fly boxes this is a serious problem. Like my mackerel flies that I may only open the box once a year. 

Some people have seadek or foam on their boats that they stick flies into so when they wash the boat the flies get washed at the same time. My OCD doesn't allow that. For someone that is going to a fly shop and paying $4-$6+ a fly, I could see someone using this to cut their expenses. I tie enough flies that I really don't worry about it. I cut and re-tie a lot just because the fly doesn't swim right or doesn't have good action. 

My ADD is kicking hard right now. Hope that helps.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

> Thanks guys this helps a lot. I have quickly outgrown my 2 boxes. One of them is the crappy foam that you stick the flies into an I hate it. I like the ones with slits in them way better. Just don't know why there so much money for nothing


Take a look at the Cliff's Bugger Barn. Two sizes (The Beast) won't crush flies and the large can be used as a stretcher box for a dozen flies.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I use regular Plano boxes and organize them as freshwater , inshore , tarpon.      As for corroding hooks and stuff I recently came up with a great idea that has been working ,  I carry a Gatorade bottle with me in my tackle bag and throw EVERY hook , fly , lure that I use in it after I re-tie and when I get home I simply fill it with fresh water let sit for 30sec. Then Dump it all out and let them dry on paper towel overnight. It's easy and doesn't take up any room just a bottle , plus I haven't had a single hook corrode yet.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Matlacha Cody,
Your Gatorade bottle idea is one to be noted.
Great suggestion.
thanks.
KB


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm broke so i throw a handful in a ziplock!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I'm broke so i throw a handful in a ziplock!


I do that too, it's like Christmas when I clean my jeep.


----------

